# Blinking orange record light



## timdh (Sep 3, 2007)

I saw one other thread about this issue from last year. I was going to add my comments to that thread but the thread is closed. This is just an FYI post in case anyone else runs across this.

The short story is that we had a problem with an HD DVR receiver where the orange Record light was blinking. It turned out to be heat issue. 

The long story - we swapped out a TV in our loft for a wall-mounted TV. We did not have a stand for the AV equipment when we mounted the new TV so I placed the HD DVR receiver on the floor so we could watch TV until we could get out and buy a new stand. The floor of our loft is deep pile carpeting but the carpeting did not cover any of the vents on the side of the receiver. The receiver worked fine for about 30 minutes then out of nowhere it rebooted. On reboot, it hung on the "Just a few more minutes" screen. I used the red reset button and the receiver came back up and worked for maybe 5 minutes then rebooted and hung again. 

After a couple of rounds of rebooting/hanging, I finally unplugged the receiver and left it unplugged overnight. In the morning I plugged in the receiver and it worked fine for maybe half an hour then started rebooting. I did not check the internal temp but the outside of the receiver was very hot. 

We got a stand the next day, put the receiver on the stand and the rebooting problem stopped. I still called tech support though and told them about the problem. They agreed to send me a new receiver since the old one had obviously overheated several times. Just thought I would put this information out there in case anyone else experiences a similar problem.

Tim


----------



## Grentz (Jan 10, 2007)

Probably overheated because of no airflow below the unit and the carpet acted as an insulator.

Even though there are no vents, the bottom still needs good airflow to take the heat away from the metal.


----------



## Cmnore (Sep 22, 2008)

Yes. My installer specifically mentioned that the HR*'s need adequate ventilation BENEATH the unit - not just above as one might assume.


----------

